# E& M DoCUMENTATION



## Cindy711 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can anybody give me specific documentation requirements for billing E& M w/ 25 modifier?  Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe you will find these helpful~

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20041000/21unde.html

http://www.medicarenhic.com/cal_prov/articles/modifier25_1006.htm


----------



## Cindy711 (Mar 20, 2008)

*E & M*

REbecca -thanksfor your quick reply.  Those were very helpful


----------

